# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 42 |Suicide|

## Wild Rose

اینبار با حضور @Suicide 

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## susba

به به چه شوکی برای چه کسی :Yahoo (20): 
1-فعلا که باید بهش بگیم الهی تب کنم شاید پرستارم تو باشی ولی تو ذهنم مسئول پذیرش بیمارستان بود یا معلم :Yahoo (65): 
2-کلا ضایعس :Yahoo (94): 
برای خوشامدگویی به مهرداد از من مایه گذاشته بود :Yahoo (50): 
3-آرررره.همین که من رفیقشم کافی نیست؟
4-بعضی وقتا نه.بیشتر وقتا آره :Yahoo (76): 
5-اینکه دیگه پرسیدن نمی خواد ،مهرداد.
6-روی مهرداد :Yahoo (79): 
7-بستگی داره چه جمعی باشه.ولی بیست تایی رو فکر کنم تحت تاثیر قرار بده.اون ده تا هم دارن چرت می زنن خیلی حوصله ندارن.
8-با آبجیا که خیلی رفیقه :Yahoo (76): با داداشیا هم خوب می سازه.
9-پسر کوهستان-حالا نمی دونم اونورا کوه داره یا نه ولی چون کوه هم سرده این لقب رو تقدیمش می کنم-
10- :Yahoo (117): فکر کنم از سوسک می ترسه.
11-یاد...یه ظهر تعطیل که بیکاری و هوا هم گرمه.
12- :Y (440): 
13-آره بابا.حسابی سابقه داره.یه مدیریتی چیزی بهش بدین حالشو ببریم.
14-از آبجی گفتناش :Y (570): از بامعرفتیش.
15-خوبه.بازم همون حس ظهر تعطیل رو بهم می ده البته چون رنگش فیروزه ایه دیگه ظهرش گرم نیست خنکه :Yahoo (20): 
16-با این جزوه بنویس سرکلاس چرت نزن.بلکه یه چیزی ازت دربیاد پزت رو بدیم :Yahoo (50): 
17-از سربازی معاف شه.
18-خالی نبند :Yahoo (76): رل هم نزن.درس هم بخون؛)

----------


## RealMohsen

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
داروسازی
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمی دونم . خودت اعتراف کن  :Yahoo (76): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
ای بگی نگی ... دوستاتو دیدم چرا کمه !!  :Yahoo (76): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
فک نکنم . ارومه . خدایی نمیشناسمش  :Yahoo (20): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
درصد کم بزنه !!! فصل بهار !!! ندانم 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
یکی دو نفر . برد پیته مگه  :Yahoo (76): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
وسطه
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
جوخه ی انهدام . اسمش منو یاد اون میندازه 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 :Yahoo (20):  این 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
نمی دونم ولی با شخصیته . شاید اولیور تو arrow
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره بابا .. فیک نیست 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نمی شناسمش ... خودت بیا بگو 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
اسمش !! قشنگه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امید وارم هرچی خیره برات پیش بیاد 
18.ی نصیحت :
درستو بخون  :Yahoo (8): 
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن
خواهش ... ببخشید دیگه من این دوستمون رو نمیشناسم . منتها دیگه زحمت تاپیکو کشیدی و واسه اشنایی با دوستمون جواب دادم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## hamid_MhD

* .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
همکار خودمه دیگ عشقی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟کار ضایع ندیدم ازش 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟همین ک من ویکی دوست شیم ینی موفق بوده @WickedSick
.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه باباااااا خیلی خوبه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
لاله رو @laleh74

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟توهین بشه بهش
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟25 نفر از بس جیگره
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)پسر فیکی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک ازش میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هکر ها
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اهان بابا .باید جایه اراز باشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا دوست داشتنیه این پسر
معرفتش خووووبه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه فقط نوشتنش سخته 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :خخخخخخخ kkخودش میدونه چیه 
17. ی ارزو واسش :به بهترین جاها برسه
18.ی نصیحت :
با این دهه 80 ها سر و کله نزن ولش کن @Suicide*

----------


## Lullaby

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پرستاری

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ :Yahoo (4): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟نه زیاد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلا رو اعصاب نیست

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟یه سری چیزا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟شاید دو سه نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو...بیشتر با پسرا فکر میکنم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)پسردایی 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟بی تفاوت

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد کسی نمی افتم...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (117): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟آره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بهش فکر نکردم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبِست...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :الآبنبات :Y (405): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :بهترین ها براش باشه...سلامتی...آرامش...رسیدن به تموم هدف های خوشگل و رنگیش...خوشبختی...بودن در کنار کسایی که دوسشون داره

18.ی نصیحت :از نصیحت متنفرم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

اعع عری  :Yahoo (4): )))

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

دیگه پرستاریم قبول شده طبیعیه پرستاری
 :Yahoo (21): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

اسمش فک کنم  :Yahoo (4): )

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

شدیدا
 کلا یکی از اسمایی که روش میزارم خار مخ زنی هست 
 :Yahoo (21): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه اصلا!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

لاله رو (مبارکه  :Yahoo (4):  از طرف:عاقد فروم)

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

بنظرم رو شغلش و اک های فیکش 
 :Yahoo (4): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

همون مورد ۳ میشه این  :Yahoo (4): ) ۲۰ نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دخی ها :/

9.بهشچه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

خار مخ زنی- مرد ۲۰۰۰ چهره- اسارتر +18 همیشگی ج ح 
 :Yahoo (4): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 نمیدونم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 جیمز باند در فیلم اسکای فال

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


 :Yahoo (21): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 یس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
 -/با مرامه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 خوجگله  :Yahoo (4): )

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 گمشو باو هدیه از من نخواه بهت گرگو میدم  :Yahoo (4): )

17. ی ارزو واسش :
 موفق باشی

18.ی نصیحت :

اینکه رشتت خیلیم خوبه، اصلا نگرانش نباش :*

----------


## Cat

1.ارایشگر  :Yahoo (4): 
2. نمیدونم  :Yahoo (21): 
3.عارررره ^_^
4.نه
5. مهرداد  :Yahoo (4): 
6. رو مخ بودن :/
7. 2 نفر  :Yahoo (21): 
8. دخترا خخ :Yahoo (65): 
9. فیک بدبخ  :Y (405): 
10. این از سوسک :Yahoo (106): 
11. تام ( تام و جری) 
12. :10: 
13.زیادشه  :Yahoo (4): 
14. هیچی _مهربونه
15. مزخرفه :Yahoo (4): 
16. یه کیسه شت  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (94):  :Y (621): 
17. به هرچی میخواد برسه❤
18. کم رل بزن  :Yahoo (9): 

 :32:

----------


## laleh74

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

پرستاره اما اگه میشد مامایی قبول شه خیلی بهتر میشد :Yahoo (22): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
تو فروم نه اما تو گروهم اگه کاری کنه بقول خودش وجهش خراب نمیشه :Yahoo (20): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
عااااااره کلی آبجی داره :Yahoo (4): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
 رو اعصاب من آره ._.

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودش که گفته منو 

 :Yahoo (4): 


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 
یاد جواب سوسن افتادم :Yahoo (20): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
خودشو قاطی ۱۵نفر میکنه :Yahoo (10): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ ربطی به فروم نداره کلا دخترااا :Yahoo (21): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 
حیف گفته با حفظ شئونات :Yahoo (94):  ... پیوی خور  :Yahoo (9): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟-

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 
یاد اون پیرزنه که تو شب بارونی مرغ و جوجه هارو تو خونش پناه داد.بچه های گروهو زیر بال و پرش گرفته :Y (711): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
(خخخخخ) 

توروخدا دیگه نگو اینو :Yahoo (21): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه باید بنفش بشه..الان همرنگ منه:/

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
باجنبس :Yahoo (65): 
توی ولف اول منو میزنه بدم میاد :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (12): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  :Yahoo (117): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
اون باید هدیه بده بخاطر آشنایی با من*_*

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم چیزی نتونه عوضت کنه

از همه ی جوابام این جدی ترین بود :Yahoo (21): 


18.ی نصیحت :
دخترای مردمو به بهونه اینکه تب کردن و تو پرستاری خونه نبر :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟فعلن که پرستاره :Yahoo (4):  ولی اصن بهش نمیاد :Yahoo (50):  من یه چیزی تو مایه های مهندس نرم افزار و هکر و اینجور چیزا تصورش میکنم :Yahoo (4): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
بگو کدوم کارش ضایع نیس :Yahoo (20): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
عاره عاره :Yahoo (4): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اولین بار که دیدمش شدییییییدا رو اعصابم بود :Yahoo (21):  ینی دلم میخاس بگیرم خفش کنم :Yahoo (4):  ولی الان بهتر شده یکم :Yahoo (4):  یکمی هاااا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟والا همه گفت لاله رو، ولی کاملا در اشتباهن :Yahoo (50):  منو بیشتر از همه دوس داره عاغا من :Yahoo (4):  فقط من

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو آبجیاش غیرتیه :Yahoo (76): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟۳۰ دقیقه ی اول همه دفع میشن :Yahoo (4):  ولی بعد دو سه ساعت جذبش میشن :Yahoo (94): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخمرا :Yahoo (94): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
عریییییی جونمه دیگه :Yahoo (4): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسکه درجا سکته رو میزنه :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
پیمان تو عاشقانه :Yahoo (4): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (106): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
عاره خوبه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد؟:/ یه کوچولو ترسناکه :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): 
ویژگی خوب^_^ بامرامه 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه، خاصه :Yahoo (4): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
یه نقاشی میکشم واست بعدا :Yahoo (4): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
همیشه شاد و سالم و سلامت باشه :Yahoo (1): ^_^
18.ی نصیحت :هر بار این درو محکم نبند نرو :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  البته مثه اینکه برگشته جدیدا :Yahoo (1):  خدا رو شکر

----------


## Mandi96

عاخه چرا انقد همه اینجا همدیگه رو میشناسن  :Yahoo (21): من  کم و بیش میام ولی ادمای زیادی رو نمیشناسم یا اگ میشناسم هم نقدی نیست ک بخوام راجع بهشن نظر بدم  :Yahoo (50): 
بعد هی میام این تاپیکارو میبینم حسودیم میشه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## saeed211

> عاخه چرا انقد همه اینجا همدیگه رو میشناسن من  کم و بیش میام ولی ادمای زیادی رو نمیشناسم یا اگ میشناسم هم نقدی نیست ک بخوام راجع بهشن نظر بدم 
> بعد هی میام این تاپیکارو میبینم حسودیم میشه


شمام اگه از بیست و چارساعت
بیست و س ساعت تو انجمن باشی
با همه اشنا میشی.حححح

----------


## Behnam10

*به به 
مرد هزار چهره ایران* :Yahoo (76): 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
*پرستار شد دشگه ... از اول هم همینو میخواست ... ولی آخرش میزنه توو خط بنگاه شادی و ثبت ازدواج* :Yahoo (20): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
*خودش ضایع هست داداشم*  :Yahoo (76): *
نیازی به انجام کار خاصی نداره*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
*نصف پسرای ایران + تمامی دخترای ایران دوستشن*
#خوار_دوست_یابی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
*نه باو
 طفلک همش یا توو پی وی مردمه یا اینکه توی اک تل مردم رو هک میکنه 
وقت نداره بچم روو اعصاب ما ها بره که*  :Yahoo (76): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
*یکی که بخاطر اینکه حالا بیاد یه سری ببینه گروه مون چه شکلیه ..... کل گروه رو پوکوند .....
یه دختر خانومی که حرف اولشم آ هستش
حالا نذارید افشا کنم*  :Yahoo (20): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
*روو رفیقاش ( مخصوصا دخترا) حساسه ....
ولی چیز نداره*  :Yahoo (50): 
آها لال ه رو فراموش کردم  :Yahoo (117): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
*هر 20 نفر زیر 10 مین اگر مجازی باشه*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
*دختر با اختلاف زیاد*  :Yahoo (50): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*عرف رشتی 
(به تقلید از کبابی های رشت)
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*سوسک از این* 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
* ادوارد اسنودن*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (472): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*ندانم والله*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
*با معرفته 
ولی
خدا نکنه یه دختر ببینه
دهنت رو میصابه*  :Yahoo (20): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
*یه سوال فنی*  :Yahoo (35): 
*کدوم اکنتش ؟؟*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*اون دختره بود (گروه زندی پوکندی بخاطرش ).....
بش بگو سوال درسی داشت
بیاد پی وی*  :Yahoo (20): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
*ایشالله برسی بهش .....*

18.ی نصیحت :
*آبجی هاتو کمتر کن که آمارش از دستت در نره*  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## arisa

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ تاجر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نداره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یه شخصیت احساسی..بلندپرواز..و سعی می کنه اول باشه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## arisa

> *به به 
> مرد هزار چهره ایران*
> 
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> *پرستار شد دشگه ... از اول هم همینو میخواست ... ولی آخرش میزنه توو خط بنگاه شادی و ثبت ازدواج*
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> *خودش ضایع هست داداشم* *
> ...



افشا کن :Yahoo (50):

----------


## zahra8

نوبت داداش ما شد  :Yahoo (5): 
1.دیگه شده همکار ابجی بزرگش  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (65): 
2.ضایع که نمیشه اسمش رو گذاشت ولی تو گروه خودش با اکانت دیگش که دختر بود نقش بازم کرد تا یکی رو فراری بده از گروه :Y (516): 
یبارم دست جمعی ریختن تو یه گروه دیگه ...عرفان هم که خدای پوکوندن گروهه  :Yahoo (4): 
3.شدید  :Yahoo (21):  فک نکن دختری تو ایران باشه که یبارم باش چت نکرده باش  :Yahoo (112): 
4.نوچ ... اصلا  :Yahoo (1): 
5.خخخ دوستان اشاره کردن  :Yahoo (56):  لاله .. ولی منم دوس داره :Y (720):  :Y (677): 
6.خخخ نمیدونم...ندیدم رو چیزی حساسیت نشون بده ولی شایدم به ابجی های فراوانش  :Yahoo (4): 
7. 30 مین؟؟ تو 5 مین اول هر 20 نفر  :Yahoo (1): 
8.دخترا  :Yahoo (21): 
9.اک فیک  :Yahoo (4): یه مدت فک میکردم خودمم عرفانم  :Yahoo (9): 
10.قطعا سوسک ازش میترسه  :Yahoo (21): 
11.شخصیتش نمیدونم ولی قیافش منو یاد فیلم های چینی مثل جومونگ میندازه 
12. :Y (602): 
13.یس  :Yahoo (1): 
14 . خیلی با معرفت ...میشه روش حساب کرد 
15. اکانت عرفان که عالی ولی شیدا رو نمیدونم خخخ
16.من به پسرا هدیه نمیدم ولی  :Y (697): 
این گل ماله تو 
17.آن شا الله یه روز مترون بیمارستان تبریز باشی 
18.کمتر چت کن با دخترا و کمترم ملت رو با اکانت فیک سر کار بزار  :Yahoo (4): 
عرفان باید بری یه روز پی وی اون یارو  :Yahoo (4):  بلکه دلم خنک بشه  :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشی داداشم

----------


## mina_77

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟نرسینگ

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟تو سایت که خیلی موجهه :Yahoo (76): 
شواهد نشون داده نصف اعضای تلگرام ،اکانتای ایشونن :Yahoo (76): 
حتی مادمازل رو هم ایشون دونستن :Yahoo (76): 
مدرکی هم برای دفاع ندارم :Yahoo (23): 


آهااااااااااااااا یادم اومد
تو جرعت حقیقت بهش گفتم تو چت باکس میگی بهت فلان شده :Yahoo (23): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟صد در صد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه کلا هرکی زیاد حرف بزنه جزو افراد مورد علاقه من میشه
پس رو اعصاب نی
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟آوا رو :Yahoo (20): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو ناحقی های زندگی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟19

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟صد البته دختر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
مخ زن عالم :Yahoo (94): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک ازش

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟این شخصیتای کارتونی که همش کت و شلوار تنشونه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (94): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟یس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از وراجیش خیلی خوشم میاد
از اینکه 2000 تا عکس با یک دست کت و شلوار از 2000 تا زاویه گرفته و 2000 ساله داره همونارو استفاده میکنه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نایس

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :روپوش سفید :Yahoo (8): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :ارشد و دکترات :Yahoo (8): 

18.ی نصیحت:
با لباسای جدید عکس بگیر :Yahoo (94): 

انقدرم دخترا رو اذیت نکن :Yahoo (94): 

تعداد آبجی هاتو هم کاهش بده :Yahoo (94): 

مراقب خودت باش

فلا :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mandi96

> شمام اگه از بیست و چارساعت
> بیست و س ساعت تو انجمن باشی
> با همه اشنا میشی.حححح


خب پس حتمن این آشنایی هامیره بعدازکنکور97 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## محمدg

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دیگه پرستار شد رفت

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمی دونم :Yahoo (21): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟به شدت

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟تو حالت عادی نه فقط تو بازی ج و ح یه کمی هست :Yahoo (20): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خبر ندارم :Yahoo (21): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟قطعا اکانت فیکاش و ابجیاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟احتمالا همشون

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا(این دیگه پرسیدن داره؟)

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)اکانت فیک اعظم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟هر دوتاشون جیغ میکشن و فرار می کنن(البته اگه سوسکش ماده باشه احتمالش هست باهاش دوست بشه) :Yahoo (21): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟نیل پاتریک هریس تو سریال اشنایی با مادر

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (76): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟صد در صد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بدش ندیدم تا حالا ولی ویژگی خوبش قطعا باجنبه بودن و شوخ طبعیش هست

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟همش فیکه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده:مثبت 18 هست بعدا تو تلگرام بهش میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :تو رشتت و مهم تر از اون تو زندگیت موفق باشی

18.ی نصیحت :​اکانت فیک هات کم کن لامصب

----------

